# Just something I need to get off of my chest.



## Seven (May 19, 2010)

Is it bad
that I would kill an entire city
just to see your eyes?

Is it bad
that I would give up everything
Just to hold you for a second?

Is it bad
that I would make the devil real
and sell my soul, just to be held by you for a second?

Is it bad
to be willing to face my fears and chase an old passion
Just so I can protect you?

Is it bad
to wish to manipulate the stars
just to please you? 

Is it bad
that I'm so in love with you
that I feel like I always dream?

Is it bad
that when you're gone
I can never sleep?

Is it bad
That when you're around
I never want to see you leave?

Is it bad
that I'm in love
and never feel the need to eat?

Is it so bad
to be so in love
that I only feel the need to breathe?
______________________________

O savage angel, fierce with glee
that I might lie again in thee!
to thou thine brother canst compare--
'Tis like comparing mud to air!
Now spread thy wings, envelop me,
That I might lie again in thee.
By far thou art most fair,
most beautiful, most rare.
What treasure I might give to be.
Forever lying still in thee.
___________________

A few more days...
and my debts will be payed...

A few more weeks...
and a temp job will be mine.

A few more months....
and I can afford to see you

A few more years
and you'll see me in that uniform

Just one lifetime
is what I want to spend with you, darling.


----------



## Seven (May 19, 2010)

About the fourth stanza:

When I was in middle school, I wanted to be a police officer or a marine. Some background information for you.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 19, 2010)

"Is it bad" is so good! It's neatly structured. Touches on a universal theme without being trite. Very unique, in fact. Very well done. Laurie


----------



## Seven (May 19, 2010)

oh wow, I wasn't expecting a positive response.

I wrote this on 4 hours of sleep, no food, and on the verge of tears lol. I didn't think it was -that- good. But it was just something that I needed to get off my chest so I can sleep.

I don't feel like crying or exploding anymore. I just still can't stop thinking about her lol.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 19, 2010)

Beth, four hours sleep, no food, verge of crying? That'll do it. You're defenses are down and pure talent rushes out. So, you can't stop thinking about her? I know the feeling. There's feelings still and a whole lot of paper left to write about her some more. Would look foward to hearing more. You're a fine writer. Laurie


----------



## vangoghsear (May 19, 2010)

I find some good passages in this.  I'd almost like to see a response to the repeated question at the end, but I'm not sure what it should be.  Not bad for a person with a kinky bear Avatar. :tongue:


----------



## Seven (May 19, 2010)

tehehehe. Why thank you Vangogh x3


----------



## alanmt (May 19, 2010)

sheesh, seven, if I were going to commit such atrocities I would angle for at least an hour of holding.


----------



## Seven (May 19, 2010)

*giggles violently* But it wouldn't be as... as... hopelessly romantic? D:


----------



## Seven (May 21, 2010)

Holy fuck. I did a weird pattern... I structured the 4-6, 4-7, 4-8, 4-9, 4-10 on accident 

I know, it's nothing special, but it's something that I noticed reading it lol.


----------



## JosephB (May 21, 2010)

It's good to have a creative outlet when you feel this way, seven. Much better than stalking.


----------



## Seven (May 21, 2010)

Hehe yes it is. But this girl that I'm with is in a relationship with me, and the feelings are mutual. There are just sometimes I feel so adamant about her when she is not around... .____. I hate it lol.


----------



## JosephB (May 21, 2010)

I'm just teasing. I gathered that from the poem. I remember and appreciate the intensity of those feelings. Although, I still feel pretty strongly about the spousal unit -- and miss her a great deal when we're apart, even for a weekend or so. My brother calls us the Siamese couple.


----------

